# Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit eintauschen wo ?



## MxSyl3r (8. November 2008)

Ja also ich hab ein Problem:
ich möchte mir für 100 marken die platte-brust kaufen steht ja in atlas loot
und da steht sonnenbrunnenplateau
aber wo kann ich die marken für diese items eintauschen ich kann ja nich darein ohne raid
bitte antworten dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oke hat sich erledigt danke


----------



## Logeras (8. November 2008)

Nix Raid auf der Insel und in Shatt wo das Portal nach der Insel ist steht der Markenhändler.


----------



## MoneyGhost (8. November 2008)

Hiho!

Der Markenhändler ist der Schmied...da wo du auch die 2 Dailies annehmen kannst. Oben im Gebäude stehen auch noch welche, aber ich meine, dort kannst du nur PVP gegen PVE Sachen eintauschen oder sowas...Am I right?


----------



## Xgribbelfix (8. November 2008)

You're right.


----------



## Warduk (8. November 2008)

Bei den Händlern oben im Gebäude kannst du T4/T5 Tokens gegen S1/S2 Teile tauschen.


----------



## Pustefix (8. November 2008)

Der Händler für die Marken-Teile steht auch in Shatt links neben dem 
Portal zu Insel, dann brauchst du nicht lange suchen :-)

Gruß


----------



## EviLKeX (8. November 2008)

aber der händler in shatt vertickt nicht alle sachen 
die geilsten teile gibts auf der insel beim schmied der dir die 2 dailys andrehen will


----------



## Balord (8. November 2008)

Pustefix schrieb:


> Der Händler für die Marken-Teile steht auch in Shatt links neben dem
> Portal zu Insel, dann brauchst du nicht lange suchen :-)


Sie meint aber einen anderen Händler, es gibt auch einen auf der Insel und der Verkäuft andere Sachen als der in Shattrath


----------



## softcake_orange (8. November 2008)

Das ist das dümmste was man machen kann, jetzt noch Marken für ne Prustplatte eintauschen...
Tausch die Marken gegen Nethervortex und verkauf ihn, da hast Du wesentlich mehr von.
In 5 Tagen sind alle BC items Schrott! Dann bewundert Dich niemand mehr für Deine tolle Brustplatte WoWKid!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Róbróy (8. November 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Das ist das dümmste was man machen kann, jetzt noch Marken für ne Prustplatte eintauschen...
> Tausch die Marken gegen Nethervortex und verkauf ihn, da hast Du wesentlich mehr von.
> In 5 Tagen sind alle BC items Schrott! Dann bewundert Dich niemand mehr für Deine tolle Brustplatte WoWKid!
> 
> ...




WARkid! -.-  immer muss einer dagegen steuern ich hass es! Na und lass ihn seine sachen holen! ich sammel z.B T1 T2 und T3 Gear und wen störts? ich hab auch für Marken eine T6 like Brust geholt wen juckts nun? Keinen also!


----------



## Gattay (8. November 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Das ist das dümmste was man machen kann, jetzt noch Marken für ne Prustplatte eintauschen...
> Tausch die Marken gegen Nethervortex und verkauf ihn, da hast Du wesentlich mehr von.
> In 5 Tagen sind alle BC items Schrott! Dann bewundert Dich niemand mehr für Deine tolle Brustplatte WoWKid!
> 
> ...




Nicht ganz richtig. Die Insel Items sind T6 wertig. Laut Blizzard hält das bis etwa Level 77. Je nach dem, wieviel man spielt also bis zu einigen Wochen. Da sit die Brust noch eine gute Investition. 

Bei uns kostet Nethervortes noch 25 Gold, das lohnt also auch nicht. Also die Marken lieber in Equip stecken


----------



## sorbit (8. November 2008)

und vorallem reichen diese items meist noch bis lvl 75-77, mit t6 kannste sogar naxx rein... 

softcake hat sich bestimmt die 80er epic items angeschaut und denkt sich das er diese schon mit 71 aus quests bekommt ...


----------



## Róbróy (8. November 2008)

sorbit schrieb:


> und vorallem reichen diese items meist noch bis lvl 75-77, mit t6 kannste sogar naxx rein...
> 
> softcake hat sich bestimmt die 80er epic items angeschaut und denkt sich das er diese schon mit 71 aus quests bekommt ...



Denk ich mir auch grad! was meinst denn warum soviele Random Hyjal und BT gehen? Hyjal Random in 5 std clear (gut taktik bei random führt immer zu wipe aber clear ist clear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## MoneyGhost (8. November 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Das ist das dümmste was man machen kann, jetzt noch Marken für ne Prustplatte eintauschen...
> Tausch die Marken gegen Nethervortex und verkauf ihn, da hast Du wesentlich mehr von.
> In 5 Tagen sind alle BC items Schrott! Dann bewundert Dich niemand mehr für Deine tolle Brustplatte WoWKid!
> 
> ...




Einerseits sagst du dass die Items schrott sind, andererseits rätst du ihm, er soll ich items kaufen, die nur noch in BC interessant sind...wer will denn jetzt noch einen Nethervortex, Urnether oder Epic Gem kaufen, wenn du ab Do z.B. grüne Steine für 3g bekommst, die doppelt so gut sind?

Der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig


----------



## Genker (8. November 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Dann bewundert Dich niemand mehr für Deine tolle Brustplatte WoWKid!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wirklich unterstes Niveau!
....Traurig sowas-.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dennis118 (8. November 2008)

sorbit schrieb:


> mit t6 kannste sogar naxx rein...



"rein" kannste auch mit T0. Aber mit T6 wirste nicht viel reißen in Naxx und bevor geflamed wird, ja ich habe Beta gespielt und ja ich habe Naxx clear...


----------



## xDeadherox (8. November 2008)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> Einerseits sagst du dass die Items schrott sind, andererseits rätst du ihm, er soll ich items kaufen, die nur noch in BC interessant sind...wer will denn jetzt noch einen Nethervortex, Urnether oder Epic Gem kaufen, wenn du ab Do z.B. grüne Steine für 3g bekommst, die doppelt so gut sind?
> 
> Der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig




Also nua ma so ich vertike am Tag immer noch 3-4 Epic gems für 100g. Weil viele Leute wechseln ihre Sockel Häufiger alls ihr Unterwäsche^^. Also verdienen kannste damit noch aba bei Urnether und Nethervortex bringt echt nichts. (5g für urnether und 15g-20g für Nethervortex)


----------



## Fanto-WW (8. November 2008)

Also eines stimmt mal sicher nicht! Der Marken-Händler auf der Insel verkauft die gleichen Items wie der der in Shattrath steht.

Nur mal so bemerkt.

Zum anderen hat Blizz ja versichert dass es keine krasse Entwertung der Items geben wird, wie das bei BC war. Von daher kann man sich noch Epics anschaffen.


----------



## blindhai (8. November 2008)

Wo kann man Gems für Marken kaufen? Ich finde da im Spiel nirgendwo Informationen drüber.


----------



## Fanto-WW (8. November 2008)

Auf der Insel, im Gasthaus und in Shattrath beim Portal zur Insel rechts.

EDIT: Das sind allerdings rohe Gems, nicht geschliffen.


----------



## Astrad (8. November 2008)

blindhai schrieb:


> Wo kann man Gems für Marken kaufen? Ich finde da im Spiel nirgendwo Informationen drüber.




Shattrath. Rechts neben dem Portal was zur Insel von Quel Danas führt.
Insel. In dem grössten Gebäude was dort steht, da wo man auch die Quest für die Beeren sammeln bekommt und der Briefkasten vor steht.


----------



## sorbit (8. November 2008)

Fanto-WW schrieb:


> Auf der Insel, im Gasthaus und in Shattrath beim Portal zur Insel rechts.
> 
> EDIT: Das sind allerdings rohe Gems, nicht geschliffen.



und nicht auf jedem server freigeschaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hast du vergessen.


----------



## Fanto-WW (8. November 2008)

sorbit schrieb:


> und nicht auf jedem server freigeschaltet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Stimmt^^ aber ich denke inzwischen ist jeder Server  soweit^^


----------



## Néstron15 (8. November 2008)

Hi , ich würd sagen steck die marken echt in die marken brust hab mir gestern die für heilo dudus geholt 





mfg nestron


----------



## Mesmeras (8. November 2008)

Fanto-WW schrieb:


> Stimmt^^ aber ich denke inzwischen ist jeder Server  soweit^^




.... nein.... armer blutkessel :*-(..... *wein*

Ich glaub ich war der einzige der die dayli überhaupt mal gemacht hat...


----------



## Melih (8. November 2008)

Balord schrieb:


> Sie meint aber einen anderen Händler, es gibt auch einen auf der Insel und der Verkäuft andere Sachen als der in Shattrath



Falsch

neben dem portal von quel danas gibt es den einen händler für quel danas marken zeug (männlicher drenei) und einen für juwesachen (epische stein,männlicher drenei)


----------



## Rantja (8. November 2008)

Mesmeras schrieb:


> .... nein.... armer blutkessel :*-(..... *wein*
> 
> Ich glaub ich war der einzige der die dayli überhaupt mal gemacht hat...



Ernsthaft? Kaum zu glauben... Wenn ich bedenke, daß das bei Gilneas ruckzuck ging... Mein herzliches Beileid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (8. November 2008)

Mesmeras schrieb:


> .... nein.... armer blutkessel :*-(..... *wein*
> 
> Ich glaub ich war der einzige der die dayli überhaupt mal gemacht hat...



echt?
Auf malygos gings ruck zuck


----------



## Azareus One (8. November 2008)

joa. sind aufm Blutkessel bei 62% >.<


----------



## Genker (8. November 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> joa. sind aufm Blutkessel bei 62% >.<



Das ist ja erschreckend! Nichts gegen euren Server, ist der neu oder macht da drauf einfach keiner die Dailys....
...Ich mein seit wie viel Wochen/Monate ist der Patch draussen?

Gruß
Genker


----------



## Mesmeras (8. November 2008)

Genker schrieb:


> Das ist ja erschreckend! Nichts gegen euren Server, ist der neu oder macht da drauf einfach keiner die Dailys....
> ...Ich mein seit wie viel Wochen/Monate ist der Patch draussen?
> 
> Gruß
> Genker





unser realm ist sowieso scheiße... wie der gesamte Realmpool (Sturmangriff).... Man wartet z.T. 40mins auf ein Alterac und WS kann man am Vorabend ganz vergessen...

Die meißten PvE-Gilden lösen sich schon bevor sie richtig drin sind wieder auf und PvP-gilden haben bis auf wenige ausnahmen 15 member...

Ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern wann ich das letzte mal AdS ohne Stammgruppe gewonnen hab... 

Es ist einfach traurig.


MfG
Mesmeras


----------



## xDeadherox (8. November 2008)

Hm herzliches beileid ich würd dir ratten den Realm und Realmpool zuwechseln. (biste Horde oda Ally?)


----------



## Mesmeras (8. November 2008)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> Hm herzliches beileid ich würd dir ratten den Realm und Realmpool zuwechseln. (biste Horde oda Ally?)



Horde.
Ich level noch auf BK (das geht gut!) und wechsel dann zu meinem Kumpel auf irgendeinen Realm (keine Ahnung mehr... ich edite wenn ichs weiß)


----------

